# Do you measure baking soda or baking powder?



## philso (Jun 21, 2006)

how often do you fudge the amount of baking powder or soda called for in your pancakes, muffins, quickbreads and biscuits?   by about how much?

when i'm measuring, most measurements are either "rounded" or "heaping", and when i'm not measuring, i'm pretty sure i'm being rather generous.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 21, 2006)

never, for me.  I am not fond of eating baking powder or soda.  And quick breads and pancakes are "chemistry in the kitchen".  I do not want to mess with the ratio of these leavening agents.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 21, 2006)

I only measure if there's a lot to be added, then I level off the tsp measure.  Otherwise, I've gotten pretty good at eyeballing the amount in the palm of my hand.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't see the need to vary the amount in a recipe unless the recipe fails.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 21, 2006)

It depends on what I'm making. If it is biscuits or similar, that I make all the time (for more years than I can count) I rarely measure anything and they always turn out great. For cakes or other sensitive recipes, I always measure and level off.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 21, 2006)

I always measure exactly when baking.  Baking is chemistry.  And baking powder and baking soda are all about chemical reactions..


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2006)

I always measure because once I accidentally put too much baking soda in. My cookies didn't taste too pleasant.


----------

